# LifeStar copter, pilot missing



## emtff99 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Lifestar Copter, Pilot missing*

The helicopter, operated by EmergyCare and based in Harborcreek Township, disappeared late Friday night while pilot Heinz Schultz was flying into the airport to refuel, EmergyCare President/CEO Richard L. Gibbons said.


Read more of the article thru our local paper on line: goerie.com


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 9, 2005)

Link to article that doesn't require registration.

Oh, and welcome to EMTLife.com!


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 9 2005, 08:08 AM
> * Link to article that doesn't require registration.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to EMTLife.com! *


 Thank you. I was trying to get it w/o the regs requirement,,but,,,,,,,,, Anyhow, nothing else heard quite yet as of this early afternoon. Hopefully the pilot is ok. We work very closely with LifeStar here in NW Pa.


----------



## ipscscott (Oct 9, 2005)

If you ever come across one of those websites that require registration, try this:

BugMeNot

I HATE compulsory registration!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 9, 2005)

I was in Smethport getting round headlights for the caddy when the fire whistle went off. They said it was an 'uncomfirmed air craft down'. That region is complete wilderness in some areas. I worked at Kinzua Bridge State Park in McKean Co. for a couple years, then we were all laid* off when the railroad bridge collapsed during a storm. 

Never heard anymore about, not even on the news. But when planes or choppers go down out there, especially in this weather, it will take a lot of time. It was foggy as hell last night, and it's cold and foggy today. Local procedure is to call the Penna Civil Air Patrol, a state police chopper, and the DCNR have an airplane for searching also. The good thing about the PSP chopper out of H-burg or P-burgh is they have heat sensitive cameras. Unfortunatly, I'm afraid that if there was a crash, it won't be good.


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 9, 2005)

It is with  great sadness to report the Lifestar Helicopter was found earlier this afternoon, apparently exploded on impact.  I recieved the phone call this afternoon confirming the crash site was found & the wreckage.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## joemt (Oct 10, 2005)

Very Sad news... Is it just me or does it seem that there are an extraordinary number of crashes this year... and LODD's too.  Weird Stuff!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 10, 2005)

A bit off topic but Ive also noticed Arkansas ambulances have this thing for attracting trains and stalling out on the RR tracks. :blink:  h34r:   

-CP


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2005)

This is very sad.

I've not seen a CONCERN notice yet... but it may be in my mail this afternoon.

This is the second crash of an Agusta a109 aeromedical bird in as many weeks. This isn't good, espicially since the "good" local aeromedical program flies two a109's along with their two BK117's....

jon


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 12, 2005)

Stat MedEvac is providing Aero-MedEvac Services for Northwestern Pa until further notice en light of the fatal crash of Lifestar. A memorial Service is being held Oct. 14th 2005 for the Pilot Heinz Shulz, further details hopefully by morning.


----------



## Jon (Oct 13, 2005)

I got the CONCERN notice yesterday:




> *DATE
> 10/07/05 2345 EDT
> 
> PROGRAM
> ...


----------

